# Fibc Tap At Scharers



## /// (1/12/08)

Hello MALE's

Just a quick note that the nice boys at Scharers have given us a tap for a few weeks. We had about 3 each of the new beers go up; Summer Pale Ale, Pumpkin Ale, Pilsner, Hefe and I think a Dark Ale. The beers wull be changed around, so its a bit of a lottery.

Anyways, for anyone that can get down there enjoy and let know your thoughts

Scotty


----------



## kabooby (1/12/08)

Nice one Scotty,

Will definatey get there and try some. 

Kabooby


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/12/08)

kabooby said:


> Nice one Scotty,
> 
> Will definatey get there and try some.
> 
> Kabooby




The last few posts in the IBU section about FIBC has rave (and from reputable brewers) reviews of the Pils and of all bloody things the Pumpkin Ale. I'm off to their Wollongong bar on Friday night and looking forward to trying all the new brews. Two new brewers including Mr Scotty and I'm sure they'd appreciate some feedback !


----------



## Linz (1/12/08)

Looks like it might be a return to scharers on the 6th for the Chrissy drink??


----------



## kabooby (2/12/08)

Yeah could be, would be nice if we could organise some transport so we all don't have to drive.

We could always cab it

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (2/12/08)

car pool!!


----------



## /// (11/12/08)

Hello fair and intrepid MALE's, did any of ye manage to get out to Scharers. Keen for any feedback...

Scotty


----------



## Swinging Beef (11/12/08)

I love Scharers.
The weisen they had there 18 months ago was outstanding.

Itll be quite a shock to the system for the regulars up there to have a FIBC tap.


----------



## kabooby (12/12/08)

/// said:


> Hello fair and intrepid MALE's, did any of ye manage to get out to Scharers. Keen for any feedback...
> 
> Scotty



Have not ventured over the hill yet. I think Hogan was going to call in and give us some feedback. 

I am down in Wollongong this afternoon and tonight so I might call in and try some from the Brewery. 

Kabooby


----------

